

Ask HN: Moving in is miserable, what if we did it for you?  - shrutis

We recently launched a concierge service in San Francisco for free to help people refurnish and&#x2F;or move into their homes using a mix of both new and used items.  Our service provides one stop shop with everything you might need when you&#x27;re moving in to or refurnishing a new home.  Check out moveloot.com&#x2F;concierge<p>We would love to get your thoughts on how this service might work best for you!
======
27182818284
More than moving in the pain points have always been the services for me. "We
have your Time Warner Install will be here between 10 am Tuesday and February"
Etc

~~~
shrutis
Definitely something we would love to solve as well. We're starting with
furniture first.

------
yogodoshi
I think that's a great idea, moving in really sucks. I moved to a new
apartment about 4 months ago and I still have a couple boxes to unpack =/

------
edmack
How do you work out what type of furniture people will want?

~~~
shrutis
We will schedule an initial consultation with you and let you flip through a
few aspirational rooms to develop an idea of your preferences.

------
origina
private homes are personal and people tolerate more pain and hassle.

how about offices or time share/vacation homes?

~~~
shrutis
We would love to do this for both time share vacation homes and offices.

